# Does NIMS count for recert CEUs?



## armywifeemt (Mar 27, 2010)

I did a quick search on this topic and found nothing that actually completely clarified this. I know they accept CECBEMS distributive education, and I have used some of their videos for a decent portion of my CEUs. I am falling a few short and I already have IS 100 and 200 done, and can probably knock out 700 and 800 in the next day or two without too much issue. I am just wondering if it counts toward EMS Continuing Ed as far as the National Registry is concerned. 


Thanks for any help  

- Kaleigh


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 28, 2010)

As far as I know, it does.  Though 700 and 800 are only a credit or two each.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 28, 2010)

*Fredricksburg Community College offers credit*

http://www.emergencymanagementstudy.com/content/default.asp
One hour per course for certain courses. I think other might also.


----------

